# New Bolens 1050 owner Need help !



## messer1050 (Nov 5, 2010)

Last year about this time my uncle brought me a pretty nice 1966 Bolens 1050 from Floridia . I have a couple questions : what is the proper adjustment for the clutch? I had to remove because of the fact it had been sitting for many years . It looked as though someone had the spring that goes on the main drive shaft, just behind the clutch drive hub. : also is it ok to keep the rear axle adjustment in a tight mode? Because I really need both wheels to get traction.
Thanks
Brian


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi welcome to the board. You will probably have better luck if you post this in the Craftsman area. Just scroll down the page to "Lawn Garden Tractor Brand Forums " And then scroll down to the 5th spot where it says "
BOLENS". More guys will see it there.
I would help you but I just don't know.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Messer! Thanks Barnataco, I'll move it for him so he can get more coverage.


----------

